# South Texas gar



## David.

Gar season has picked up really nice. Went out today and saw a few 5 footers rolling but out of shooting range. Got a shot at one but spooled out before it reached.


----------



## David.

Got it today. 
5'2"


----------



## panch0

Nice gar!


----------



## CGKing

So...what do you do with those after you kill em? Are they edible, or what's the deal?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Law Dog

Nice gar, congrats!


----------



## David.

CGKing said:


> So...what do you do with those after you kill em? Are they edible, or what's the deal?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Yup make gar balls and deep fry them. They taste like chicken boss !!


----------



## panch0

Anything is good deep fried!


----------



## David.

Caught a few 3-4 footers this weekend and finally got a decent one 








5 feet even.


----------



## David.

Caught this baby today along with honorable mention two 5 footers and 3 needle nose that measured in at 3 feet. 








6 foot 3 inches.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Dang! Gotta clean 'em like a hog. Heh. Nice work!


----------



## David.

6'8"


----------



## David.

Was out fishing for trout and this far comes out of nowhere and is just cruising under the lights. Run to the truck and get the bow and let her have it. I wanna say around a five footer.


----------



## mangomania

Is the area your getting them a secret location or can you share a spot or two. I live in Edinburg and am looking for a place to go shoot. Thanks.


----------



## David.

mangomania said:


> Is the area your getting them a secret location or can you share a spot or two. I live in Edinburg and am looking for a place to go shoot. Thanks.


Just let me know when you wanna go and we will getterrr done.


----------



## mangomania

Awesome. Will definately get with you. I will pm you my cell number.


----------



## sotexhookset

David. said:


> Was out fishing for trout and this far comes out of nowhere and is just cruising under the lights. Run to the truck and get the bow and let her have it. I wanna say around a five footer.


"trout fishing" "ran to truck to get bow and let her have it". Man David. You sure do hate those garfish. LOL!


----------



## krfish

Dang! Good size gar.


----------



## David.

sotexhookset said:


> "trout fishing" "ran to truck to get bow and let her have it". Man David. You sure do hate those garfish. LOL!


Way to good of an opportunity to have some chicharones!! Deep fried gar is my favorite!!!


----------



## sotexhookset

Have caught and eaten a few big ones growing up as well out of the Nueces. Friend of mine has a funny story of a 7 footer he caught back around 90' on the lake side of the dam of Mathis one night and smashed his head with dam boulders. Him and another buddy drug it back to his old 280z after a few hours of bass fishing the rocks and loaded the dead fish in with head/teeth back of hatch with tail through middle of front seat. They get about twenty minutes down the road other side of Orange Grove and the mfer came back to life on them. Lol. Pulled over to side of road real quick and it trashed his car. Lol.

We did hang quite a few big heads on back of property fence post and bbq the fish up. The original grilled "on the half shell" fish. Lol. Didn't do the fry thing back then cause didn't know about cooking it like that.


----------



## DCAVA

Nice katan, in the arroyo I'm sure. Pm me I haven't done much bowfishing this year. Chicharon time !!


----------



## concan

seeing these pictures and reference to numerous alligator being caught makes me wonder if anyone knows there is a limit of 1 per person in Texas these days. The wanton killing has made the alligator gar fairly scarce in same rivers/lakes. Just saying


----------



## David.

If it was referenced to me. I catch about one a month or one every other month. I don't keep more than I am able to eat within a months time. They say they are scarce but there are tons of them everywhere!! Stop reading newspaper articles they are all lies. Ill take a video of next time I go out and you can see how many monsters are out there.


----------



## DCAVA

david. said:


> if it was referenced to me. I catch about one a month or one every other month. I don't keep more than i am able to eat within a months time. They say they are scarce but there are tons of them everywhere!! Stop reading newspaper articles they are all lies. Ill take a video of next time i go out and you can see how many monsters are out there.


Don't know where this fella gets info or lives, but here in the valley gar are overpopulated in fresh water!! And good eating!!


----------



## concan

*Gar*

No reference to anyone. Only stating the current law concerning alligator gar. I live on Galveston bay and have fished them for years. Only recently the GWs have started checking us at night.

BTW I don't read news papers. To dang depressing.


----------



## DCAVA

*Gar*

The law is the law on bag limits now, down here we have an overabundance of gar, spotted and alligator gar. They are in the resacas, canals and even monsters in the arroyo, which is salt water. These creatures are prehistoric almost and will always be in the valley water systems for generations to come.


----------



## mangomania

I think the law only pertains to alligator gar and not the rest. One of these days I plan on hooking up with David and getting one.


----------



## Baffin Bay

Can you post pictures of the needle fish?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Baffin Bay said:


> Can you post pictures of the needle fish?


Someone has a thread started with needle fish.


----------



## mangomania

David, whens your next fishing trip? I'd like to see if I can make it if you dont mind. Thanks


----------



## KIKO

David, I like the bote-reel on your bow...



David. said:


> Was out fishing for trout and this far comes out of nowhere and is just cruising under the lights. Run to the truck and get the bow and let her have it. I wanna say around a five footer.


----------



## David.

mangomania said:


> David, whens your next fishing trip? I'd like to see if I can make it if you dont mind. Thanks


Pm sent heading out in the weekend.


----------



## texas two guns

concan said:


> seeing these pictures and reference to numerous alligator being caught makes me wonder if anyone knows there is a limit of 1 per person in Texas these days. The wanton killing has made the alligator gar fairly scarce in same rivers/lakes. Just saying


Do you go over to the other sections and tell them "wonder if anyone knows there is a limit of 3 per person in Texas these day." on redfish? We know the laws, just like you. Oh, and it's 1 per person per day and we still can't kill em all, so go troll somewhere else.


----------



## David.

Measured maybe from 3-3 1/2 feet. Weather finally warmed up enough today.


----------



## mangomania

David I have a question. I finally got a bow rigged for bowfishing and would like to know if gar only surface wwhen its warm. Thanks brother.


----------



## David.

Mango I sent you a pm with my number. But to answer your question 70-90 is prime time in the spring after these fronts. Very hot early summer months bring the big ones out to play. The females are usually the huge ones and they usually have smaller males around them. If you can hold off on the smaller males you can nail one of the big females. Usually I shoot at the first ones I track if I need some meat in the fridge.


----------



## P

who has the best gar ball recipe and how it go


----------



## David.




----------



## David.

Update from last month.


----------

